# Best case fan?



## JacKz5o

Thermaltake Thunderblades are great fans and comes in red, green, and blue LEDs







. 21Dcb and 78 CFM


----------



## gonX

Delta or Panaflo is currently the fastest ones. They run at 55-60 dBa and is +110 CFM


----------



## Snerp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*

Delta or Panaflo is currently the fastest ones. They run at 55-60 dBa and is +110 CFM


They come in a lot more flavors than that. Look around...

and it isn't 60dba for a 110CFM fan...


----------



## kagaos

Quote:



Thermaltake Thunderblades are great fans and comes in red, green, and blue LEDs . 21Dcb and 78 CFM


They lie about the DCB though because I know they are a least 35db, amost positive they are 35 or more.


----------



## Snerp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kagaos*

They lie about the DCB though because I know they are a least 35db, amost positive they are 35 or more.


SilenX Fans are the same way. They just plain lie.


----------



## DEMON32

Silverstone FM121's are nice. 115ish cfm i believe.


----------



## laboitenoire

Panaflo makes the best fans out there. They are pretty hard to find, though, and they are often the new models that aren't made by Panasonic. If you can find them, they are pretty quiet for their CFM rating. The L1A cranks out nearly 70 CFM at 30dB, while the H1A kicks out 104 CFM while still being reasonably quiet at 40dB. However, if noise doesn't bother you, then Delta makes 120mm fans that are rated for almost 200 CFM. However, you'd better get earplugs.


----------



## Snerp

Panaflo, Sunon, & Delta fans are solid. I've also been warming up to Scythe fans. For the lower noise guys I'd say give em a try.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Silverston/Delta/ Panaflo make some great fans. I always would look for atleast 60 CFM in a case fna if not more


----------



## adam144

I know of a Delta 120mm fan that apparently pushes 190CFM at a shocking 59dBA

hHere, right at the bottom


----------



## laboitenoire

Like I said about the Delta, get earplugs.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

i have a thunderblade, and at max, it is bearable, but loud... more like 40db


----------



## lord cisor

I purchased thermaltake thunderblade case fans (1x120mm & 1x80mm) and they work great. I bought them from here, and they're very affordable. Much cheaper than buying case fans from newegg. http://www.xoxide.com/


----------



## Mr Pink57

I have 3 sets of blue and 3 sets of red in Thunderblades. I like 'em a lot. Solid construction RPM monitor and smart cable management.

I like the Yate Loon fans also, they are not as popular but get the job done. And also the ABBA fans in the Lian Li's are great fans.

pink


----------



## Wolfrages

Found a delta fan that puts out 253 cfms going to buy me 3, better geta fan controler

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/d...0x120x38mm.pdf


----------



## Metalica732

Jesus why on earth do you need such MONSTROUS FANS? You will have a typhoon in your rig not airflow. Your Video card will blow out of it's slot


----------



## Hemi

I installed the first Panaflo Ultra HighSpeed 114.7CFM tonight and they are not quiet by any means, but that is expected nonetheless. I'll do some SPL readings from my meter and see what the level is with the door closed and repost back. I don't really mind noise (as I have bad left ear as it is







) so the second fan being an intake won't bother me. I'll post back in a few.

Notes:
Well that was fast..I'm reading just over 36dBa here, I wonder if my case helps with the noise as I do remember it sparked up when not installed and it was loud for sure. I only hear the exhaust resistance from the rear case holes. it's not so bad, but for those liking quiet, stay clear


----------



## alk

Yate Loons offer the best dB:CFM ratio alongside Noctua Fans.

Both aren't the best performers with regards to CFM, but it's the best your going to get without your PC sounding like a Jet Engine!


----------



## Chickenuggets

yea i know hat you mean about the manufactures lying about the noise. i picked up some 120mm's of trademe(new zealand ebay) and it said 16dBa with about 45CFM but im pretty sure there louder than that


----------



## v!p3r^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfrages*


Found a delta fan that puts out 253 cfms going to buy me 3, better geta fan controler

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/d...0x120x38mm.pdf


thats just lame dont need that much air flow lol might aswell get a wc kit


----------



## reberto

I'd go for some 70CFM Yate Loons. They say they are 30-35 DB but I think its a LOT lower


----------

